# Vortex bino's (2 pair)



## muleydeermaniac (Jan 17, 2008)

*Vortex bino's*

I have a pair of Diamondback 10X50 brand new for sale. I have just used them in the yard setting the focus on them.

Diamondback $200 OBO

Brandon 
8013889250


----------



## hunting777 (May 3, 2009)

pm sent


----------



## amp713 (Oct 27, 2017)

200 each I'm assuming?


----------

